# Bantam couple... What breed?



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

This "couple" was given to me. They are bantams. Any guess at the breed? The roo is young ( or just refuses to mate) I'm not sure. They were given to me free today! They are so skiddish but sweet.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I believe they are Sebrights! They are beautiful, you are so lucky! What are their names?


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks! Not sure yet on their names. The kids went to bed thinking of what to name them.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I was wrong, they aren't. But I am looking to see what kind they are for you!! I'll be back!


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL 

Ok thanks! They are "speckled" in coloring. It was getting dark so I couldn't get good photos. But here's one of their whole bodies.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I just don't know!!! He's throwing me with his comb. He has a rosecomb, but the only bantams that he looks like that are that small have a single comb, like a Dutch or English bantam, so I give. But they are beautiful, and I would just toss out that she is a blue and he is a splash rosecomb bantam, and see what happens!!! 
Lots of love and treats will get the skittish out of them eventually. Kids, however, will keep the skittish in them for a while, until they get settled! Feed them treats, and water, and sweet talk them. They are very intelligent, and will watch everything you do. Keep them where you want them to sleep for the next week or so, then if you let them into a fenced or caged area, they will return to their sleep area at night, and that will be their safe place, too. Be warned, that they can fly like doves, and will hit the treetops if they get scared, so take your time, and build a safe enclosure, and you will be glad you did. They are precious, and you will grow to love them!!


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks fuzziebutt! LOL

We have mealworms for treats. I wanted to give them time to rest this evening after the ride over here. I will start tomorrow sitting out here with them and see how it goes. 

Any suggestions on how to help them mate? The roo was with 2 bantam females and reportedly never had any interest. Maybe he's just too young still? Age is unknown....


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

He's a man, he'll get interested!!! He's just young yet. She will start laying around 6 months or so, and the eggs don't have to be fertilized. Sooo, for eggs your don't need the rooster, just for chicks. And he is priceless when it comes to protecting her!!


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

She has started laying and lays about 3-4 eggs a week (reported to me, since I only got them today). They were given to my dad a month or two ago. He didn't want them because he is interested in laying hens only. I will see how they do after the transition here in a few days I hope she'll go back to laying. I will crack an egg and see if its fertilized because I know just because my dad didn't see them mate doesn't mean they haven't. Thanks so much for the info!!!!


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

I got an egg today!!!!!!!! I think I'm gonna name them either Jack & Jill or Ricky & Lucy!

LOL


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok so I've been looking a tons of picks and have no clue. I would have to vote mixed breed bantam. Very cute though.


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Ok so I've been looking a tons of picks and have no clue. I would have to vote mixed breed bantam. Very cute though.


Thanks Apyl! I was surprised she laid an egg today after the stress of moving yesterday!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I was thinking seramas. They have the wrong wings for seabrights.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

They're way leggy to be Seramas - unless they are mixed with OEGB or something. I have heard of that mix before from people trying for color breeding. *shrug* Looks like a mystery to me.


----------

